# Bahia Honda Sp Cancellation ......



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

It breaks my heart, but we have to cancel our reservations for a great waterfront site (#16) at Bahia Honda SP for January 5 through 19, 2015. My plan is to cancel it at 10:00 AM Saturday, December 27, 2015. Hopefully, somebody will be able to grab it!!


----------

